
List of YC Companies - lmx
http://yclist.com
======
tzury
That's totaling $ 75M.

Even if you multiple this amount by 2. Dividing this into the number of
companies makes one wonder about the exposure rate in hte media for YC
startups. Seems like are getting headlines and cover stories more than others.

Saying, for that only, it is worth to join YC. Let alone the weekly meetings
(dinners, etc.).

Just for instance, let's just take a look at the following two CrunchBase
entries:

1\. <http://www.crunchbase.com/person/moshe-yanai>

2\. [http://www.crunchbase.com/company/{YC-Funded-Startup-Name-
He...](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/{YC-Funded-Startup-Name-Here})

While the first have sold his first startup (XIV) to IBM for $300M, Three year
later, he sold his second startup (diligent) to IBM (again) for $165M, ($465M
in total), the knowledge of TC about him is nearly zero. All they can tell is
that for his new startup (third) he raised $9M.

On the other hand, if you'll wake up Mike arrington in the middle of his deep
sleeps and ask him to name 18 YC startups he will do that right away, without
even opening his second eye, wouldn't he?

~~~
ig1
Techcrunch predominantly covers consumer startups, b2b startups in general get
much less coverage. Crunchbase has better b2b coverage, but by-and-large it's
because companies have added themselves (and naturally smaller startups have
more incentive to do this, so you'll find more recent b2b startups than older
ones).

------
pg
This doesn't seem very accurate, judging from the first couple entries.
Textpayme was a morph of Firecrawl, and Club Beta I've never heard of.

~~~
points
Is there an 'official' list that's better? Seems a useful thing to have.

~~~
grinich
Why would it be useful?

~~~
Aetius
It is interesting just to see what types of companies they fund.

~~~
rdj
I thought that as well and then I remembered, they don't fund companies or
ideas, they fund teams. These teams, may or may not change the idea the had
when they applied.

------
lmx
Hey all, I'm glad to see this has attracted some attention. I originally made
it for myself to get an overview of all the startups in one place. I couldn't
find an official list and the spreadsheet I linked was the best I could find,
but I can't even sort it.

The data is pulled from the spreadsheet, but unfortunately it's not all
accurate. The estimated aquisition price is estimated by the author of the
original spreadsheet. Also, a number of domains are defunct, but the startups
aren't listed as dead or exited. And as pg points out, some names are also
wrong.

There are several other bugs I'm aware of too. I just wanted to get something
functional out to see if anyone was actually interested. I'll fix things up
and add more features when I have time (who the acquirer was, link to a press
release).

I was thinking of making this into an open wiki, as there's no one reliable
source to pull data from. It'd also be much easier to maintain.

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

------
bigbang
Here is an old blog post (not sure how accurate it is), but it has info on
some other companies as well,

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html)

Heres the summary according to the post,

    
    
        * YC S05 - 1 Active /3 Failed / 2 Acquired / 2 Other
        * YC W06 - 5 Active /1 Failed / 2 Acquired
        * YC S06 - 3 Active /6 Failed / 1 Unknown
        * YC W07 - 5 Active /4 Failed / 4 Acquired / 2 Unknown
        * YC S07 - 12 Active /4 Failed / 3 Acquired
        * YC W08 - 9 Active /10 Failed / 1 Acquired / 1 Unknown
        * YC S08 - 17 Active /3 Failed / 1 Acquired / 1 Unknown
        * YC W09 - 14 Active /1 Failed / 1 Stealth
        * YC S09 - 16 Active /1 Acquired /9 Stealth

~~~
tlrobinson
W08 stats are out of date ;)

------
Alex3917
Speaking of this, anyone have any insight as to why LaunchHear.com has a page
rank of zero despite being linked to by TechCrunch and a few other sites?
Granted we aren't promoting the site right now because we're working on other
parts of our business, but it annoys me because we haven't done anything
that's even grey area, let alone in violation of Google's rules.

~~~
il
Toolbar PR!=Actual PR.

Toolbar PR updates are done on a rolling basis, so you never know when it will
update. Don't worry about it, the number means nothing.

------
randomtask
Looks like your sorting is buggy. Sorting by acquisition (high to low) puts
GraffitiGeo ($750,000) at the top of the list.

Still, good work. It's great to have a list like this. Would you consider
adding in who the acquirer was?

~~~
lmx
Fixed the sorting issue. Thanks, I'll add in a column for acquirer next time I
work on this.

------
charlesju
The largest exit in the history of YC is only $20 M?

~~~
bkrausz
Keep in mind the oldest YC companies have only been around ~5 years. There are
some YC companies worth more than that but haven't exited. The common examples
(based on others' estimations) are Dropbox and AirBnB.

~~~
pg
Most of the companies mentioned on <http://ycombinator.com> are.

------
kia
This one gives a rough estimate for chances of being successful. I am
surprised that even for Y Combinator funded companies it's rather small (when
looking only at exits) considering the fact that PG says being acquired is
almost always the way to go. It's interesting to know how the rest of the
companies are doing (how many are profitable).

------
lotharbot
Suggestions:

\- link the word "exited" to a press release about the exit, or something
similar.

\- If the exit was in the form of being absorbed into a larger company,
something like "Exited - [company name]" would be nice (for example, Divvyshot
should say Exited - Facebook).

------
tszming
Sorting not working, e.g. Click on the column "Est Aq Price"

~~~
tlrobinson
Also the class date sorts by month first then year.

------
AlexeyMK
Seems to be lacking a good amount of data, but a reasonable first draft. Why
not make this a public-editable Google Spreadsheet (or the equivalent)?

------
bfung
what makes a company 'Dead'?

buxfer might or might not fit into this category, the site is still up and
functional, but it doesn't seem like it's actively maintained:
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/buxfers-founders-both-
work-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/buxfers-founders-both-work-for-
facebook-who-works-for-buxfer/)

<http://getsatisfaction.com/buxfer/topics/is_buxfer_dead>

a simple yes/no from one of the founders would be simple enough.

~~~
SteveMorin
I already asked, I didn't get a response, partially because I think buxfer was
a interesting startup.

------
SteveMorin
This spreadsheet is followed a lot but does have a lot of missing and wrong
information. You find them in YC and the other incubators as well.

------
andrewparker
The Kiko price is known because it was sold on eBay.

Also, the "date" column doesn't sort properly. It sorta alphanumerically
instead of chronologically.

------
Natsu
Can we have a "showdead" option to turn the dead companies on & off? Yeah, you
can sort them away, but...

------
SteveMorin
Does the app pull directly from the spreadsheet when there are updates?

~~~
lmx
Not yet. I'll have to see what updates to expect first. Otherwise I risk
breaking the site.

~~~
SteveMorin
ic

------
grourk
You should add ZumoDrive and ZumoCast (products) to the Zecter entry.

------
catshirt
wow, Scribd has a higher Alexa rank than Reddit?

~~~
ig1
It has for years, Reddit has only come close to it fairly recently.

------
logicb
Your list is good enough for me :-)

------
benzheren
Thanks for sharing the info!

